# Do people here even like being in their relationships?



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You seem insecure, and afraid of your partner, and jealous of their lives, and hate the things they make you do, and don't want to see their families. Obviously I'd love to have someone I could have sex with and talk to when I wanted but if I could find a way to get that without having to date then why would I put in the effort to keep a woman happy? So much can go wrong too, she could get pregnant and stop working; or get paralyzed and guilt me into taking care of her. I hate my lonely life but there is no way that adding a woman to that would make it better. Also I'm not sure if my lack of emotions is fixable so I might be really wasting my time with dating if I can't fall in love. And it's like, there's not even really a good reason to try when sex and companionship is for sale.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I know there are things wrong with me,but at this point in my life it is virtually impossible to imagine being happy in a relationship with someone else. The only person I can stand being around for more than a few hours is myself


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I do. I would be lonely without him. I have someone who understands and cares about me and can sexually please me and I do the same for him. But at the end we love eachother and will always be there for eachother no matter what happens...we just connect on every level and belong together. Being in a relationship is like working in a team I have my part to play as a woman and he has his part to play as a guy, that's when it really works and lasts...its called companionship. And it does come down to not being lonely and being with someone who does care about you and is with you.

Have you ever had a female friend who you could connect with and felt there was something special about her?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I do. I feel we balance each other out, more or less.
I feel mostly safe around him, though generalised anxiety mind**** sometimes make me worry over nothing. That usually happens when he's out at sea, and randomly when my triggers are pushed.
He has mentioned that I take good care of him, as he has a tendency to forget eating when I'm not around. And he balance my anxieties out when he's around. I genuinely feel like we go well together


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I do.
It's not perfect, but what relationship is?
It's not where I want it to be, and who knows if it ever will be?
I still have **** to work on, and I know everything is as it should be right now. I'm trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I like being in a relationship, I'm just not sure I'm good for anyone. I'm adopting a new policy of not dating anyone who deserves a relationship. That way I can only ruin the lives of people who deserve to have bad things happen to them.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Insecure? Check. Afraid of him? Nah, though I am afraid he'll reject or leave me. Jealous of his life? Nope, I admire him and want to be more like him. Hate the things he makes me do? No, he doesn't make me do anything I don't want to do. Don't want to see his family? No, his family scare me but I like them and try to move past my fear.

He's literally the only person I know who I don't feel anxious around. The only time I feel anxious or insecure is when we're apart. I feel really safe, happy and loved in his company. Being around him actually makes me less anxious in situations that would normally be really hard for me (eg crowds and enclosed spaces, or worse, crowded enclosed spaces). I just can't keep the memory of the feeling in my head when we're not in the same place together. Since we went semi- long distance, that's been really hard. Really really hard. I guess it's a personality disorder thing, but it's like my brain forgets he even likes me unless it constantly has physical evidence for it.

The best thing though, really, is that he's my favourite person to hang out with, the person I have the most fun with, the person who I always want to see and talk to. It's like having a best friend who you get to kiss and have sex with. Except better because you care about each other and do what you can to take care OF each other. Better than feeling like somebody makes your life better is feeling like you make their life better too. Feeling like you have something to offer somebody and they're happier for having you in their life. And it's surprisingly great having someone be involved in your life and to just share normal everyday experiences with. I always thought that'd be awful, but it feels wonderful when it's someone you feel comfortable with.

SA definitely makes my relationship a lot harder (not to mention my other issues lol) but my relationship gives me a lot more motivation to work on my SA. I really want to be a good girlfriend and I can't be a good girlfriend unless I get better and look after myself. Being with him involves doing things that scare me (seeing his friends/family etc) but I'm not going to get better if I don't keep tackling my anxiety head on. And also, because he's pretty successful in my eyes, that really motivates me to work harder on my own education and try to make steps towards my future career too.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ sigh :/ when will I be loved like that?


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

im guessing most of the replies in this thread will be women (just a hunch):grin2:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My self-esteem vexes me a lot. "Am I worth her troubles?" Those kinds of questions come into my mind-brain-head. Overthinking is the devil.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> My self-esteem vexes me a lot. "Am I worth her troubles?" Those kinds of questions come into my mind-brain-head. Overthinking is the devil.


Yeah, same here. But for the right person, we are worth it! 

Maybe, I don't know, because I'm single at the moment.

Relationships are hard.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i travel a lot, so i'm okay with him - or without him. He loves that about me because he can't stand "clingy" types.

I'm not insecure about him, nor do i care if he has female friends, and vice versa.

when i hear him speak, i smile.

Everyday with him is like Xmas day.

And when we're together, we chase each other around the house, and sometimes grocery store parking lots, around the car - like two kids.

One day, my SO was chasing me around our car in the Costco parking lot, and we thought we were in private, when this young couple with a new born was looking at us with their jaws dropped open. The wife of the young man looked at him and said: "Why can't WE be like that?"

well, the husband quipped back: "Well, YOU'RE the one who wanted to get pregnant".. I think an argument ensued..

my boyfriend and i looked at each other and ran into the Costco retail store....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, same here. But for the right person, we are worth it!
> 
> Maybe, I don't know, because I'm single at the moment.
> 
> Relationships are hard.


They are. It's honestly easier to get into one than maintain one. Not to burst major bubbles on these forums.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> They are. It's honestly easier to get into one than maintain one. Not to burst major bubbles on these forums.


No bubbles burst here, I'm very aware of that fact, lol.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i travel a lot, so i'm okay with him - or without him. He loves that about me because he can't stand "clingy" types.
> 
> I'm not insecure about him, nor do i care if he has female friends, and vice versa.
> 
> ...


such a cute story


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

My gf is a pain in the ***. She'll be out by next week hopefully.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Damon said:


> im guessing most of the replies in this thread will be women (just a hunch):grin2:


Come on; I know, we all know how unfair dating is, but not every thread needs to turn into a gender war.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Mostly had bad experiences, but yeah, actually being in a relationship is nice.
The inevitable breakup isn't as nice though.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Being in a relationship can be quite helpful. The interaction, support, and companionship is priceless. If your SA limits your interactions with others, a relationship can prevent you from being alone 24/7. Being alone all the time doesn't help (and can hurt).


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Come on; I know, we all know how unfair dating is, but not every thread needs to turn into a gender war.


:afr


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

At this point it just feels like my boyfriend and I are part of each other. Still very much my own person but hard to imagine life without him now. But yes, I love it. I don't worry about any of those things and it's not at all complicated. I don't believe in soul mates and all that bull**** but I feel like it couldn't get much better than what I have and I feel very lucky.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I don't always like being in a relationship. It's a lot of hard work. We've been together for soon 9 years and I sometimes feel like I'm the only one who wants to work on our problems.

We've also had some issues relating to my anxiety and depression,so it hasn't been easy at all. Still he's been there beside me and I don't think all guys would stay after experiencing some of the things we've been through,but a lot give up too easy.

Sometimes I just think that it would be better for me to be on my own and work on my problems. I also wonder what he sees in me sometimes. There are so many great girls out there who aren't half crazy as I am,so it just seems weird,but I guess it's hard for me to believe that a guy actually would want to be with me. I've never had a lot of guys interested in me and the ones that were when I was younger wasn't good for me or interested in me for the wrong reasons.

But I do love him and he's literally the only person I can trust and be myself around.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Very much so. I'm almost feeling spoiled because I'm so happy with him. We're like a cliché couple who lie around staring into each other's eyes, tell each other sweet things and hug/touch each other 24/7. It's not forced whatsoever. We just can't keep away from each other(literally). If I saw a movie with two people behaving like us, I would say that it was exaggerated. It's ****ing amazing, though. On top of all that, we get along great, personality-wise. Even if we get less ultra-cheesy with time, we have a great foundation to stand on already. It's pretty weird when love strikes you. I don't know where it begins or where it ends. That's when you know that you have something good. When you don't have to analyze why you love someone/if you do/etc.

edit: It seems like you mostly care about getting sex, so maybe relationships aren't for you :stu


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Why wouldn't people like being in a relationship? I know some are too stressed out by it for various reasons, but most people want and need love and companionship, and are a lot happier when they have those things, even if there are some difficulties from it as well.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Being in a good relationship is like playing life on co-op mode. It's great. It balances you out too. If you're too much of something you get rounded out compared to living alone and never having to compromise yourself.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

probably offline said:


> edit: It seems like you mostly care about getting sex, so maybe relationships aren't for you :stu


Isn't that the main reason people look for a relationship anyway, the consistent sex. Guys at least.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Isn't that the main reason people look for a relationship anyway, the consistent sex. Guys at least.


Not really. Many people want the intimacy(emotional _and_ physical). The love and the sex. People who only care about sex tend to have casual sex instead.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Not really. Many people want the *intimacy(emotional* _and_ physical). The love and the sex. People who only care about sex tend to have casual sex instead.


Maybe a stupid question but how do you know if you'd like that prior to having experienced it? Did you have some sort of feeling that you somehow knew or attributed to wanting emotional intimacy?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Maybe a stupid question but how do you know if you'd like that prior to having experienced it? Did you have some sort of feeling that you somehow knew or attributed to wanting emotional intimacy?


You don't, actually. I didn't, at least. I had no idea what I was missing until it happened.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

probably offline said:


> You don't, actually. I didn't, at least. I had no idea what I was missing until it happened.


I'm surprised to hear you say that really.
It's of course hard to know exactly what it's like without having experienced it, but I'd think most people do feel drawn towards it and long for it without having had it before.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Milco said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say that really.
> *It's of course hard to know exactly what it's like without having experienced it*, but I'd think most people do feel drawn towards it and long for it without having had it before.


That's what I meant.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

And I'm guessing all of you who think it feels so great and sweet have been in their relationship how long? ... five months? A year or two?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hell yea I love being with her.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not in one at the moment, but as I recall there were pros and cons. I need to work out some of my issues before even considering getting into one again, and even if it were to happen, my future S.O. would have to be extremely patient. Right now I need to focus on my own issues, career and stability.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I do.. but recently I've been feeling a gaping feeling of vulnerability because I'm anxious of getting rejected. In the past I had more of an emotional buffer, being young and inexperienced, with lots of distraction too. But having anxious moments around him even after 7 years is very strange (on some level I'm like w my family too). So I'm at an extreme loggerheads with my anxiety, and it makes me feel like I haven't got much value/much to offer, comparatively to other girls. And it's more than just sex. 

This is the only thing that takes away from my experience. Relationships are great if both couples have the same interests and rapport. You confide the deepest of yourself.. and it's nice to know there is that person that knows you on such an intimate level. Other relationships can't offer that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I realise I am still very much in the "honeymoon" phase of my relationship and thus my post is going to reflect that, however when you meet someone that you can genuinely be yourself around without them cringing or showing opposition and vise versa, then it's pretty special. When you can both genuinely be yourselves everything else seems to fall into place because you then feel completely at ease, your anxiety levels are decreased, your insecurity is decreased, you find that you can communicate the tougher topics with a lot more ease and things just run smoothly. For me that's the difference between a relationship which is a chore and one which is a seamless joyful experience.

Being on the same page with life goals is also pretty critical imo because you can't ignore those things and have the atittude of "dealing with it when the time comes" because it just breeds anxiety, so having those discussions pretty early on is important and again makes a difference when it comes to being in a relationship you genuinely cherish.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> And I'm guessing all of you who think it feels so great and sweet have been in their relationship how long? ... five months? A year or two?


Over 10 years.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> So much can go wrong too, she could get pregnant and stop working; or get paralyzed and guilt me into taking care of her.


I'm kind of puzzled that when you think about things that can "go wrong" in a relationship, the first things you think of are things that go wrong with the other person. :| What if _you_ were the one something went wrong with...?

Anyway, I like to hope there are some people out there who find that it's worth the trouble and effort to maintain a relationship...almost like the difference between, say, buying a souped-up car with all the work already done, or buying a car that needs work and then feeling the pleasure and pride of doing that work yourself. (I use the metaphor of a car as I sense that's something many guys are into, but you can insert any other item which you can either not put any work into whatsoever, or put work into and feel a sense of accomplishment.)

Granted, some people don't care to feel any sense of accomplishment or pride and just want what's easiest. That's fine if that suits them, but not everyone is like that. For example, I'd really like a nice dreamcatcher.









http://www.crystalinks.com/dreamcatcher.jpg

But it feels stupid just buying one in a store, all mass-manufactured and ready-made. I'd prefer to make my own from scratch, from items that have significance to me; that way it has personal meaning and matters more to me. Thing is, I don't know _how_ to make a dreamcatcher, since my artistic skills lack. :/ But should I ever get motivated enough, I'd like to try making one of my own. In the meantime I'm not going to waste money buying a chintzy one from a store, a generic dreamcatcher that anybody can get their hands on if they have the $$$. That sort of dreamcatcher wouldn't matter to me.

I don't know if I'm making sense anymore. :|

Anyway, when I first thought your post was a criticism of people who want a relationship but aren't ready to sustain one, I was agreeing in thinking that, yeah, many people here go on and on about how badly they want a GF/BF, but are they really ABLE and WILLING to put in the hard work required...? It's okay if they're not. But it leaves them little ground on which to complain when they end up lonely. :/



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I hate my lonely life but there is no way that adding a woman to that would make it better. Also I'm not sure if my lack of emotions is fixable so I might be really wasting my time with dating if I can't fall in love. *And it's like, there's not even really a good reason to try when sex and companionship is for sale.*


Non-bolded parts, I agree, we need to work more on ourselves before dragging somebody else into the picture; many of us simply aren't prepared for the very things we want the most.

Bolded part...see all my prattle about cars and dreamcatchers and whatnot. There are plenty of good reasons to try, just that not everybody is willing or able to put in the hard work. *And what's for sale often isn't quite what people want or need.*

I have yet to find friendship for sale. Didn't stop the mental health clinic from pairing me up with a case manager and asking me to hang out with her for a day. I got zero enjoyment from hanging out with this person who was only with me because she was getting paid for it. I was so happy when that day was over, yet I also felt worse. I want somebody to be with me because _they_ want to be, not because they're being paid for it. 

Sure, you can pay for sex and "companionship" (very strong quotation marks there), and fine if that's _all_ you're looking for, but with many people, I think they want something more, something money can't buy. *They want someone to be with them because that person WANTS to be.*

The fact that so many guys here have tried out prostitutes, yet are still here talking about the emptiness and loneliness of their lives, and still feeling bitter about it, kind of backs this up. Maybe using $$$ scratches the sexual itch, but it doesn't seem to take care of all the other problems involved in human interactions. Such as feeling truly wanted.

...

I'd like to end on a rhetorical question. Those who think it's just not worth the time and trouble to work on a relationship when you can just pay for a partial equivalent...*how would you feel if somebody deemed you worthy enough of going to the time and trouble of getting involved in a relationship with you?* Putting aside your kneejerk reaction of "I'm not possibly worth this person's time, and it'll never work out, so why should they bother"--*wouldn't it feel good? To be wanted that much that somebody deemed you worth the effort?*

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm kind of puzzled that when you think about things that can "go wrong" in a relationship, the first things you think of are things that go wrong with the other person. :| What if _you_ were the one something went wrong with...?














> I'd like to end on a rhetorical question. Those who think it's just not worth the time and trouble to work on a relationship when you can just pay for a partial equivalent...*how would you feel if somebody deemed you worthy enough of going to the time and trouble of getting involved in a relationship with you?* Putting aside your kneejerk reaction of "I'm not possibly worth this person's time so why should they bother"--*wouldn't it feel good? To be wanted that much that somebody deemed you worth the effort?*
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.


I don't know, that's scary. Tbh I'd probably rather they like me for something I can understand better, as a transaction. I think I'd feel bad for them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It all seems pointless to me. People want things and I can't provide anything. Therefore, relationships will never happen. I'm better off and then dead.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, like it. Asked her to marry after 6 weeks (I knew at that point) and 5 years later, still going strong with no regrets and a 2nd child on the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

estse said:


> It all seems pointless to me. People want things and I can't provide anything. Therefore, relationships will never happen. I'm better off and then dead.


I disagree. I think you have a lot to offer. Your wit and your candor tell a lot.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Ewwwwww. I can't believe the responses to this thread. I didn't feel that way in my relationship at all; it was super lameee. Wtf is this "love" BS? I didn't feel happier with that guy, except when he bought me things. But it didn't matter; the feeling fleeted after a day or two. Then I was back to being my miserable self. What a ripoff.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Come on; I know, we all know how unfair dating is, but not every thread needs to turn into a gender war.


I think women with SA have it easier than guys since usually they are more passive during the dating phase. There are exceptions though. I haven't yet met a woman who was leading to kissing first, initiating sex etc.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

NewHabits said:


> Wings of Amnesty said:
> 
> 
> > Come on; I know, we all know how unfair dating is, but not every thread needs to turn into a gender war.
> ...


Here we go.

I'm just going to say that it may be easy for some people sure. But I think all in all it evens out on different areas.

On the kissing thing. Lots of magazines say that women should not kiss or say "I love you" first because that makes them "easy". Humbug if you ask me. But some may believe it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Skeletra said:


> Here we go.
> On the kissing thing. Lots of magazines say that women should not kiss or say "I love you" first because that makes them "easy". Humbug if you ask me. But some may believe it.


To me I don't understand how saying "I love you" first could be seen as making them "easy" which almost implies that it's being said during a phase when she's not exclusive with her partner. When you reach the love stage, there really shouldn't be any concerns about who, when, how, when it comes to expressing love, imo. If someone believes there are games being played during that phase of a relationship then the relationship is doomed anyway.


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

Sometimes I enjoy, sometimes I don't. The problem is I have had a horrible relationship in the past and sometimes things happen in my new one that give me violent flashbacks. What I went through in the bad relationship is certainly not something I wish to relive, and I won't. I do love her...but I can't get hurt again, I don't know that I'd survive.

I find myself telling others that relationships aren't worth it yet I find myself in one anyway. I'm mixed I suppose.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> Here we go.
> 
> I'm just going to say that it may be easy for some people sure. But I think all in all it evens out on different areas.


I for myself don't have problems with women who are insecure or shy. Can be cute as well. However, many women love confident men from what they have told me. They might not be the right ones for me though as I am not really confident.



Skeletra said:


> On the kissing thing. Lots of magazines say that women should not kiss or say "I love you" first because that makes them "easy". Humbug if you ask me. But some may believe it.


I like it when she takes the initiative from time to time. Makes it easier for me as well to be physical if I know that she likes me. Being physical probably is the best sign that someone is attracted to you. I need assurance to feel more confident.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i travel a lot, so i'm okay with him - or without him. He loves that about me because he can't stand "clingy" types.
> 
> I'm not insecure about him, nor do i care if he has female friends, and vice versa.
> 
> ...


You are obviously very confident in yourself.
I think SA doesn't stand a chance against you. lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> You are obviously very confident in yourself.
> I think SA doesn't stand a chance against you. lol


well, in some instances yes, and no. 

I'm not young, plus, being on my own (homeless in the streets of Chicago for 5 years) at 15 years of age, life teaches you to "man up" (regardless of gender), or basically die.

I never really had parents or family to rely on. And yes, today, i have a few friends and yes my boyfriend of over 13 years.

It's really nice to be in a balanced relationship. But it took over 30-40 years to get to that point.

I still have SA, which is why i travel. 

If i had to work in a facility or do "one job" for at least 3 months to 6 months - i would get fired. I have work paranoia. It usually builds up after about 1 month. And i basically shun my co workers - unless they show me that i can absolutely trust them.. which is extremely rare.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

**** this ****. I'm working towards being content with the possible fact I want ever have anyone. And if I ever do get one I would be ****ing shocked and wondering as to why the hell he is with me...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> **** this ****. I'm working towards being content with the possible fact I want ever have anyone. And if I ever do get one I would be ****ing shocked and wondering as to why the hell he is with me...


Many with SA have to accept that reality.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Many with SA have to accept that reality.


Indeed, I have.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

The thing is, 99% of the time when people complain about these things, they ARE happy. There's no perfect relationships. Not gonna lie, some are near perfect, but even so, two people rarely agree on everything, and never have had the exact same experiences in life, even if they are similar. But a relationship isn't just a friendship where you can choose to just ignore certain things. You can have a friend who disagrees with you on political issues, has a much better social life than you and is much more introverted/extroverted than you, and it won't be an obstacle to your friendship, since you'll just focus on the stuff you DO agree on and have in common, then go your separate ways until you meet again. That is not a sustainable way to keep a relationship though. You have to find common ground, discuss your feelings. It's complicated. But the person can still make you happy, and you can still enjoy all the things you share. 

Think of it this way. You can eat microwave dinner every day. Takes little effort, fills your belly, might even taste good to you. Eventually though, you'll probably want to eat some proper food. You shouldn't be surprised, however, that you need to put in more effort into cooking it and dealing with the large amount of dirty dishes it brings along. And sometimes you end up accidentally burning it. Doesn't mean you'll never bother cooking again though.


----------



## 0101 (Jan 28, 2015)

NewHabits said:


> I think women with SA have it easier than guys since usually they are more passive during the dating phase. There are exceptions though. I haven't yet met a woman who was leading to kissing first, initiating sex etc.


Yes, life is unfair, get over it. Some people get cancer, and die, and some don't. Deal with it.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes. Absolutely . But I got very lucky. She is the nicest, kindest soul I have ever met. I'm mostly scared of ever hurting her so that's what I must keep an eye on.

But you also have to be able to stand on your own. I've had breakups and they are really tough, but now I know I'd have to get through it. 

Wouldn't like that though. She is incredibly wonderful.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Relationships are like roller coasters. Sometimes you can be super happy. It's nice having company, someone you can count on to see a few times a week, who will help you in times of need. Especially, for someone who has trouble making friends and has a crappy family, like me, I appreciated this immensely. 

Other times you get into a horrid fight and feel like it's the end of the world. The fighting is very tiring. Fights are often over the same issues. Issues that never resolve. The worrying about if they are cheating on you is also exhausting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah OP has a point. Not only pregnancy but STD's. However, one cannot help but to feel lonely. Especially during the winter when couples are cuddling up together...


----------

